# Ca să vezi!



## Mallarme

Salut tuturor,

Citesc _Rhinocerii_ de Eugen Ionesco şi în piesă când personajele vâd un rinocer trece, zic "*Ca *să vezi!"

Bănuiesc că înseamnă "Look!" sau ceva de genul ăsta dar imperativul verbului "a vedea" este vezi/vedeţi sau în mod politicos să vezi/să vedeţi.  Mă întrebam de ce este *CA* înainte...  Cineva ştie? Poate nu există o explicaţie şi aşa spun români...

Mulţumesc şi o zi bună!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Salut tuturor,
> 
> Citesc _Rhinocerii_ de Eugen Ionesco şi în piesă când personajele vâd un rinocer trece, zic "*Ca *să vezi!"
> 
> Bănuiesc că înseamnă "Look!" sau ceva de genul ăsta dar imperativul verbului "a vedea" este vezi/vedeţi sau în mod politicos să vezi/să vedeţi.  Mă întrebam de ce este *CA* înainte...  Cineva ştie? Poate nu există o explicaţie şi aşa spun români...
> 
> Mulţumesc şi o zi bună!



* Ca să vezi* se foloseşte (o expresie un pic cam învechită, în opinia mea) pentru a sugera surpriza, mirarea faţă de o anumită veste, ştire, apariţie neaşteptată etc.


----------



## Mallarme

Ah ok, mulţumesc


----------



## Trisia

Ca de obicei, OldAvatar are dreptate.

Aş traduce (cel mai probabil) prin "Whadd'ya know..."


----------



## parakseno

Trisia said:


> Ca de obicei, OldAvatar are dreptate.
> 
> Aş traduce (cel mai probabil) prin "Whadd'ya know..."



You mean "What do you know!"... the Romanian expression is not that "chatty".


----------



## Trisia

No, but it's got a bit of irony that I feel might be lost if you don't use contractions


----------



## alitza

Here's another suggestion: "Well, how about that?!"
I think it conveys the same meaning.


----------



## Aoyama

The play was originally written in French (though Ionesco was bilingual), so Ca să vezi ! would logically be a translation from the French (the whole phrase might help).
Some ideas : (French = ça se voit/c'est comme ça) *that figures !*
Could also be from : vous allez voir (ça) ! = it will be a lesson to you/that will teach you !


----------



## Mallarme

Ştiu că a fost scris în franţuzeşte mai întâi.  Din păcate n-am versiunea originală, numai traducerea în română. 

Nu cred că înseamnă 
"(French = ça se voit/c'est comme ça) *that figures !"*
sau "vous allez voir (ça) ! = it will be a lesson to you/that will teach you !"
pentru că nu are sensul în context... "Ca să vezi" este doar o reacţie a oamenilor când un rinocer trece în faţă lor.

În orice caz, citind comentăriile voastre îmi dau seama că nu înseamnă "Look!" de loc.  Cred că traducerile propuse de alitza şi trisia au sensul.  

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## Trisia

Ok, uite o alta sugestie atunci (care să conţină şi verbul "a vedea"): "Would you look at that..."


----------



## Mallarme

Am avut ocazie să consult versiunea originală în franceză precum şi o versiune engleză.

În versiune cea franceză, am găsit: "Ça alors!"
şi în cea engleză "Well, of all things!"

"Well, of all things" mie mi-este  mai mult sau mai puţin echivalent lui "Whaddya know/What do you know" şi lui "Well, how about that" şi lui "Would you look at that"...hmmm... poate cel din urmă este un pic mai potrivit pentru ceva văzut în timp ce ceilalţi pentru ceva văzut sau spus.


----------



## Aoyama

Well, then "ça alors" could also be "you don't say !", "I can't believe it !" etc.


----------



## domangelo

Does the "ca" at the beginning give the sense of "who"? In that case, it is like the Italian, "Chi si vede!" "Look who's here!" in English. Perhaps it is impossible to say "cine" in this case, because he is, after all, talking about a rhinosaurus?


----------

